# The faster the better



## Max.89

Significa il piu' presto possibile giusto?
Questa struttura si puo' usare in ogni caso?
Esempio:
The shorter the better.

Per riferirsi ad una persona?

The faster you will be,the better is.


----------



## Elisa68

O anche: _prima è meglio è_.

Per quanto ne sappia puoi usarlo con ogni comparativo.


----------



## RaHeem

non si usa il then con il comparativo? 
Faster then better


----------



## Max.89

No voglio dire
The faster it is the better it is.


----------



## GavinW

Elisa68 said:
			
		

> O anche: _prima è meglio è_.
> 
> Per quanto ne sappia puoi usarlo con ogni comparativo.


 
Giusto. Alcuni esempi:

The sooner the better = Prima arrivi/arriviamo (o: prima lo fai ecc, a secondo del contesto), meglio è/meglio sarà.

The more the merrier = Più persone vengono/verranno, più ci divertiremo

RaHeem: No, quello è un altra cosa (e comunque si scrive "than") -- qui non si tratta di fare un confronto fra due aggettivi (comparativi), bensì di un rapporto di stretta connessione logica fra due aggettivi che si aggiungono l'uno all'altro.

Edit: Max: Si, va bene la tua frase in inglese: "Più veloce va, meglio sarà", o qualcosa del genere, a secondo del contesto.


----------



## RaHeem

GavinW said:
			
		

> Giusto. Alcuni esempi:
> 
> The sooner the better = Prima arrivi/arriviamo (o: prima lo fai ecc, a secondo del contesto), meglio è/meglio sarà.
> 
> The more the merrier = Più persone vengono/verranno, più ci divertiremo
> 
> RaHeem: No, quello è un altra cosa -- qui non si tratta di fare un confronto fra due aggettivi (comparativi), bensì di un rapporto di stretta connessione logica fra due aggettivi che si aggiungono l'uno all'altro.



capito, grazie per la specifica


----------



## kc1005

Ciao.  Come potrei dire a mia figlia mentre cena "The faster you finish your food, the sooner you will be able to have a snack."?  
"Il piu' veloce finisci la cena, il piu' presto potrai fare uno spuntino"...sono molto confusa con questa struttura...Grazie!!


----------



## giuliam9

Prima finisci la cena, prima puoi fare uno spuntino! - Mia madre ci diceva sempre in questi casi anche "Prima il dovere, poi il piacere"


----------



## violadaprile

Elisa68 said:


> O anche: _prima è meglio è_.
> 
> Per quanto ne sappia puoi usarlo con ogni comparativo.





> non si usa il then con il comparativo?
> Faster then better​


Si tratta della forma per il comparativo di uguaglianza.

_Than_ si usa per i comparativi di maggioranza o minoranza.
E comunque _than_ e non _then_.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Sì ma tra il dovere e il piacere, la bimba di kc ci diventa una balenottera. Potrei capire di più: "Prima finisci la cena e prima verdrai i cartoni"...

GS


----------



## Matrap

Salve a tutti

Anche io non capisco bene. Uno spuntino dopo la cena??? Lo spuntino di solito si fa tra i pasti... Probabilmente il riferimento è a un dolce/una merendina...


----------



## violadaprile

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Sì ma tra il dovere e il piacere, la bimba di kc ci diventa una balenottera. Potrei capire di più: "Prima finisci la cena e prima verdrai i cartoni"...
> 
> GS


Sicuramente è una svista! 

Ps concordo con "prima ... prima ..." o "più presto ... più presto ...". Senza "il".

"*il* più presto (possibile)" è la forma per il superlativo relativo, posto che in inglese ci sia una forma corrispondente ...


----------



## longplay

Mi ricorda vagamente il napoletano."Quando deve essere pronto ?" Risposta : "Primma 'e mò !" Lo trovo molto divertente. Ironicamente: "ma che lo vuoi primma 'e mò ?"


----------



## GavinW

longplay said:


> Mi ricorda vagamente il napoletano."Quando deve essere pronto ?" Risposta : "Primma 'e mò !" Lo trovo molto divertente. Ironicamente: "ma che lo vuoi primma 'e mò ?"



That's nice, but can I have a translation...? Thanks in advance!


----------



## longplay

GavinW said:


> That's nice, but can I have a translation...? Thanks in advance!


In italian "primma 'e mo' " literally means "prima di adesso/di ora".It's clearly a non-sense joke. It's not easy to find a good english "transposition". I think "right before now"
would not work. Your comments, please.


----------



## london calling

longplay said:


> Mi ricorda vagamente il napoletano."Quando deve essere pronto ?" Risposta : "Primma 'e mò !" Lo trovo molto divertente. Ironicamente: "ma che lo vuoi primma 'e mò ?"[/QUOTE\] Se mi permetti, che non sono napoletana ma sono qui da più di 30 anni. _Ma che lo vuoi primma 'e mo'_ mi sembra una versiona "romanizzata" del napoletano (_macché?_ qui non si dice): di dove sei, Long?
> 
> _Primma 'e mo'_ is a bit like saying "yesterday":
> 
> A: When did you want the report?
> B: Yesterday!
> 
> So, "al più presto possibile" - the quicker the better.
> 
> KC, I'm not sure I understand what you mean: surely you don't give your daughter a snack (spuntino) after dinner?


----------



## GavinW

Thanks (to lp and LC) for the explanations! I often have a little difficulty with Neapolitan...


----------



## london calling

london calling said:


> longplay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mi ricorda vagamente il napoletano."Quando deve essere pronto ?" Risposta : "Primma 'e mò !" Lo trovo molto divertente. Ironicamente: "ma che lo vuoi primma 'e mò ?"
> 
> 
> 
> Se mi permetti, che non sono napoletana ma sono qui da più di 30 anni. _Ma che lo vuoi primma 'e mo'_ mi sembra una versiona "romanizzata" del napoletano (_macché?_ qui non si dice): di dove sei, Long?
> 
> _Primma 'e mo'_ is a bit like saying "yesterday":
> 
> A: When did you want the report?
> B: Yesterday!
> 
> So, "al più presto possibile" - the quicker the better.
> 
> KC, I'm not sure I understand what you mean: surely you don't give your daughter a snack (spuntino) after dinner?
Click to expand...


----------



## longplay

To Londoncalling. The saying is a pure Napoli/Campania dialect expression. It's not used by romanesco speakers, unless they learned it for one reason or the other. 
Please, trust me !! Thank you ! Anyway a better spelling would be "Ma 'o vuo' primm'e'mmò?" = lo vuoi proprio subito subito ?


----------



## london calling

Per i Mod: ho seri problemi con il tasto "edit": fate voi, vi prego.

@Longplay: _primm' e mo'_ è napoletano: _ma che_ no, è romanesco. Fidati: lavoro a Napoli da 20 anni, sono "immersa" nel napoletano (non potrei lavorarci se non lo capissi più che bene: capisco anche un bel po' di altri dialetti campani, per forza di cose); a Salerno, dove parlano un dialetto simile, vivo da più di 30 anni.

Aggiungo solo che _primm' e mo'_ non ha ovviamente un significato solo ironico.; Significa "before now".


----------



## longplay

london calling said:


> Per i Mod: ho seri problemi con il tasto "edit": fate voi, vi prego.
> 
> @Longplay: _primm' e mo'_ è napoletano: _ma che_ no, è romanesco. Fidati: lavoro a Napoli da 20 anni, sono "immersa" nel napoletano (non potrei lavorarci se non lo capissi più che bene: capisco anche un bel po' di altri dialetti campani, per forza di cose); a Salerno, dove parlano un dialetto simile, vivo da più di 30 anni.
> 
> OK, as you want. I haven't got a master degree in Neapolitan ortography: I can mix italian and....! Excuse me !
> 
> Aggiungo solo che _primm' e mo'_ non ha ovviamente un significato solo ironico.; Significa "before now".



I meant referring to both (post 13 to 18?).


----------



## kc1005

Matrap said:


> Salve a tutti
> 
> Anche io non capisco bene. Uno spuntino dopo la cena??? Lo spuntino di solito si fa tra i pasti... Probabilmente il riferimento è a un dolce/una merendina...


Sempre pensavo che "spuntino" e "merenda" fossero la stessa cosa..."snack".   Volevo che mia figlia finisse la cena prima che mangiasse un biscotto.  Potreste, per favore, spiegarmi la differenza tra le due parole?  WR anche traduce "spuntino" come "snack".  Grazie.


----------



## Matrap

> Volevo che mia figlia finisse la cena prima che mangiasse un biscotto.



Come avevo immaginato, allora. 



> Potreste, per favore, spiegarmi la differenza tra le due parole?  WR anche traduce "spuntino" come "snack".  Grazie.



Si KC, spuntino e merenda sono (quasi) la stessa cosa. La merenda è uno spuntino che si fa di pomeriggio; lo spuntino può indicare anche un pasto leggero.

Solo che a fine pasto non si fa uno spuntino ma si puo mangiare un dolce o un biscotto come dici tu. Ecco perché mi suonava strano.


----------



## london calling

longplay said:


> Anyway a better spelling would be "Ma 'o vuo' primm'e'mmò?" = lo vuoi proprio subito subito ?


Io non so scrivere il napoletano, per cui mi fido. Pero _subito subito_ in napoletano in genere si dice _mmo' mmo'_.

Comunque, che cosa deve dire KC a sua figlia? Mi sono persa per la strada.


----------



## giuliam9

london calling said:


> Comunque, che cosa deve dire KC a sua figlia? Mi sono persa per la strada.


Visti i post precedenti, direi che KC vuole dire alla sua bambina: "Prima finisci la cena, prima potrai mangiare il biscotto/dolce"


----------



## longplay

london calling said:


> Io non so scrivere il napoletano, per cui mi fido. Pero _subito subito_ in napoletano in genere si dice _mmo' mmo'_.
> 
> Comunque, che cosa deve dire KC a sua figlia? Mi sono persa per la strada.



Please, read post 21 including what is between tags: my answers are there.Subito subito is an essay of translation from napoletano to italiano. Ciao !


----------



## prowlerxpla

Sentito oggi in una pubblicita' "piu' siete piu' ci guadagnate", how we can translate it?? the more the more earn??


----------



## london calling

prowlerxpla said:


> Sentito oggi in una pubblicita' "piu' siete piu' ci guadagnate", how we can translate it?? the more the more earn??


The more there are of you the more you earn

Traduzione più libera:

More people make for more money


----------



## prowlerxpla

Thanks , I though it was possible to translate in the short form "the faster the better" or "the more the better", but I suppose this can be done only for the simplest cases.  PS: non trovo piu' le faccine......


----------



## Ely79

Elisa68 said:


> O anche: _prima è meglio è_.
> 
> *Per quanto ne sappia puoi usarlo con ogni comparativo.*



Quindi può filare anche una frase come *"the more powerful, the better" *per tradurre (si parla di un motore) *"più è potente, e meglio è"*?

Grazie mille in anticipo


----------



## london calling

Ely79 said:


> Quindi può filare anche una frase come *"the more powerful, the better" *per tradurre (si parla di un motore) *"più è potente, e meglio è"*?
> 
> Grazie mille in anticipo


Yes.


----------



## Ely79

Grazie LC, ciao


----------

